# ReefPods



## bmo (Apr 14, 2011)

im looking for a "AlgaGen ReefPods™" does anyone know any place in vancouver where i can get them?

"Tisbe" is the one i am intrested in.

here is a link for reference

Live Foods for Feeding Aquarium Fish, Inverts & Corals: AlgaGen ReefPods

i was thinking maybe JnL or king ed but they are out of my way and i dont want to drive all the way out there to only find out that they dont carry them.

thanks for the help.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Hate to say it...
but I dont recall ever seeing that make at any of the lfs out here...


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Not exactly the same but JL Aquatics has this

Reef Nutrition Tigger-Pods Live Copepods - 6oz.


----------



## bmo (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for your help make a trip out to JnL's this weekend and see how it goes.


----------

